# Directia publicitate mobiliara



## Irinochk

Buna ziua,

Trebuie sa traduc un certificat de traducator in spaniola. 
Stie cineva ce inseamna Directia de publicitate mobiliara?
Sau idei de cum s-ar traduce in spaniola sau engleza...
Multumesc

O zi buna


----------



## Reef Archer

*Personal property (advertising) registry*, după cum s-a dezbătut aici.

Nu aș merge în direcția „advertising”, fiindcă instituția cu pricina nu se ocupă per se de publicitate - este un organism de natură legal-fiscală.


----------



## Irinochk

Va multumesc mult pt. raspuns. Cred ca e publicare.

O zi buna


----------



## Reef Archer

Nope!
Știi de „Registrul Comerțului”? „Cartea Funciară”? Treburi de-astea?
Cam așa ceva. PLUS, traducătorii trebuie să treacă pe acolo pentru validarea atestatului.


----------



## farscape

"Publicity" se referă la caracterul public al înscrisurilor de proprietate cu care are de-a face direcția respectivă. Discuția de aici mi se pare mai aproape de adevăr, deși e cam încâlcită [Department of real estate publicity, securities publicity and public notaries]. Termenul folosit curent este "notaries public" oricât de ciudat ar părea...

Later,

.


----------

